# TURNER CLASSIC MOVIES HD on Directv



## JCO (Dec 25, 2006)

Anybody heard the ifs and whens of when Directv will switch TCM
to HD? Comcast cable has it already so its available.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

No.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Would be nice to see one day.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I'd like TCM HD as well, as long as they actually show movies in 16:9 HD and not stretch-o-vision like the other Turner networks are known for.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> I'd like TCM HD as well, as long as they actually show movies in 16:9 HD and not stretch-o-vision like the other Turner networks are known for.


The majority of films are 4:3, I'm sure TCM will leave them OAR.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

This is a channel i would love to see and Directv


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Good thing Dish has it already...


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

davring said:


> The majority of films are 4:3, I'm sure TCM will leave them OAR.


Anything wider than 4:3 is aired windowboxed - slightly smaller than 16x9.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

davring said:


> The majority of films are 4:3, I'm sure TCM will leave them OAR.


As long as they'd show them in their original format, is what I was getting at.


----------

